# How to start importing Honduran coffee into the UK?



## HonduranBean (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a coffee grower in Honduras that can supply very good quality Honduran arabica beans in bulk (either roasted or unroasted) and a business partner in Honduras that can handle the shipping from Honduras to the UK. I've already incorporated a company here in the UK, so I think we're ready to start trading. What I don't know is:

a) how to handle the actual physical import/storage/sale of the coffee in the UK

b) where to find customers to sell the coffee to (ideally a supermarket chain)

Does anyone have experience with these things? Any suggestions would be most welcome!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think this is the right forum.... Good luck though


----------

